

Facebook wants to buy Opera and make its own browser - jarederondu
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/25/3043427/facebook-wants-to-buy-opera-rumor

======
antidoh
What alternative to gmail are we going to recommend, after Facebook buys Opera
who own Fastmail?

Actually, where should I go _now_? I really don't want Facebook to have my
email.

